# Ricky Davis's HUGE and TERRIBLE contract



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

In a different thread, a poster felt that if Ricky had a bad year this year, his trade value would be low because of his HUGE contract. I don't agree with the HUGE contract part, so I went the ROBYG route and did some research.

The average salary in the NBA last year was approximately $4.5 million.

Ricky's salary last year- $4,545,000. 
Ricky's contract compared to other Cavs:
Z- 6 yr $70.9 million
Ricky- 6 yr $34.7 million
Michael "Yogi" Stewart- 6 yr $24 million

Ricky's contract compared to other selected NBA "talent":

Alan Henderson/Atl 7yr $45mil
Vin Baker/Bost 7yr $86.7mil
Tariq Abdul-Wahad/Dall 7yr $43.3mil
Chris Mills/GS 7yr $33.6mil
Erick Dampier/GS 7yr $48mil
Bobby Sura/GS 7yr $32mil
Danny Fortson/GS 7yr $38mil
Lorenzen Wright/Mem 7yr $42mil
Brian Grant/Mia 7yr $86mil
Jason Caffey/Milw 7yr $35mil
Shandon Anderson/NY 6yr $42mil
Howard Eisley/NY 7yr $41mil
Greg Ostertag/Ut 6yr $30mil
Scot Pollard/Sac 6yr $30.7mil
Elden Campbell/Seat 7yr $49mil
Vitaly Potapenko/Seat 6yr $33mil
Calvin Booth 6yr $34.04mil

Ricky played mainly the SG... 
highest paid SG, Allen Houston/NY 7yr $100mil (!!! Yeah, he's worth it...not.)

Stat-wise, who did Ricky compare to? Davis average over 20pts per game, about 5 rebounds per game, and in the most selfish of stats, he had a team leading 5 assists per game.

Other players and their salaries who averaged at least 20 pts per game, around 5+ rbs per game, and about 5+ assists per game:

Paul Pierce/Bost 6yr $79.3mil
Kobe Bryant/LaL 6yr $70.9mil
Tracey McGrady/Orl 7yr $92.88mil
Stevie Franchise/Houst 6yr $85mil
Ray Allen/Seat 6yr $70.9mil
Sam Cassell/Milw (yep, he's in this elite group, and he really is a bargain!!) 3 yr $17mil
Jalen Rose/Chi 7 yr $92.9mil

Ricky Davis/Clev 6yr $34.7mil.... and he's signed thru 2007-2008

Anyone who doesn't think he has a salary-cap friendly contract, or a league-wide appealing contract, is way mis-informed.

In fact, because his contract IS so cap-friendly, and with the numbers he put up and is capable of improving on, THAT is why Clev WON'T trade him. THEY HAVE HIM TIED UP THROUGH 2008 at LAST YEAR'S AVERAGE SALARY!!! What, maybe trade him even up for Vitaly Potapenko, or Jason Caffey???:uhoh:


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

Yeah.....it was a risk to sign him to that last year based on those 21 games he did well in, but wow, what a bargain we got.

This is a great great contract for a team to work with on the cap, Wagner, Boozer, Lebron are all locked up for about 4 years (If Booz gets an extentension this offseason, it's rumored). Z is locked up in his huge deal.

So the core is locked up pretty much, with a lot of room to spend for more peices. Maybe Miles will come through with a good season and re-up.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

RD is so underpaid it's rediculous


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

ya I agree Ricky is very cheap and effective. When did he sign this deal by the way? If they have him locked up for 6 more years along with bron added wseew watch out for Cleveland!


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

He signed last year.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

[strike]Doofus[/strike]

*Let's quit with the personal attacks already!!!! Devestata.*


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*???*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> [strike]Doofus[/strike]


BEEWILL???? Doofus me?? (I prefer jackazz personally!)


----------

